
Bring Your Android App to Chromebooks - jonathansizz
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2016/05/bring-your-android-app-to-chromebooks.html
======
jeffehobbs
This is pretty big news! ChromeOS is a lovely environment, but outside the
browser there’s not much to do. Now there really is!

